# Interesting morning sickness question



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hello!I made a post recently asking how common morning sickness is, and one answer really intrigued me, and I'm interested in following it up:Luci said:-----------------------------------------------i was and to some degree still nauseated ALOT in my life! and just like you throwing up is my biggest fear ......EVER! i got pregnant 2 years ago and was scared to death. but you know what i never threw up, not even once. i did feel a little nauseous and had D a couple of mornings, but the nausea was nothing i haven't experienced before. i think too it depends if you have a tendenacy to throw up in general. despite having ibs since i was very young (i'm 34 now) i don't throw up that often, very rarely in fact. i feel like i'm going to alot but i don't. thats how it is being pregnant.------------------------------------------------This raises an interesting question: If you are, like me, nauseous A LOT, did you actually throw up with morning sickness?And those of you who did throw up, are you used to dealing with nausea?The ULTIMATE QUESTION is: Does having chronic nausea make you better prepared for morning sickness and less likely to throw up?Thanks all!Amy


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

Alongtin, I am also very intrigued by morning sickness and I have polled all of my friends who have been pregnant on what if feels like, how it happend, why it happened, when, where, etc... I've read many books and internet sites about it, looking up causes, remedies, etc... I have basically concluded that every woman is different and no one can guarantee what is going to happen to you. You don't know how it's going to be until you yourself get pregnant. The stastitics don't help either, because you don't know where you will fall. Even if you don't get sick with one pregnancy, doesn't mean you won't with another. I hate to think there are no answers, but really there aren't. It's too bad because I would love a guarantee that I wouldn't get sick. What would be even nicer would be not to care, I wish!


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I threw up multiple times a day through my whole pregnancy. I can't say I deal with nausea any better, but I hate it even more.


----------



## alexiarain (Apr 15, 2003)

I was nausious throughout my whole pregnancy. In the hospital twice for dehydration. Went into premature labout at 7 months. Not fun. I tried everything and nothing worked. I also believe that everyone is different and there body will react different to different things. Fortunatlly, I didn't have the baby early, she was actually 11 days late, ..... little buggger. Ha Ha. She was a very healthy and wopping 8lbs 13 oz. OUCH. And I only gained 21lbs. go figure.


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

My own experience (as someone who has a weak liver and stomach so has experienced bouts of nausea(not constant though)) when I was pregnant, was that I never actually threw up, I felt nauseous all day from 9 weeks to 12 weeks pg, maybe retched a couple of times but that was it. I'd say my 'morning' sickness was pretty mild, I just had to eat little and often to keep it in check, BUT everyone has a different experience, and some people can be VERY ill...However I'm sure if you're quite used to feeling nauseous than you'll probably cope quite well with it!!







GoLightly


----------



## dgasblaster (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm also interested in this subject. I'm 44 years old, remarried, and considering having a child. I have a HUGE vomiting phobia (is there a forum for that??







). My mother had 4 children, and no problems. My sister had just mild nausea that was kept in check by eating small frequent meals. I realize that everyone is different, and I may not react the same way as my family members. It's frustrating, because I don;t think I could handle having bad morning sickness







.


----------



## dgasblaster (Apr 25, 2003)

.


----------



## Luci (Mar 24, 2003)

hi! it's luci back again. i am glad to see everyone discussing this topic. i think they should add a forum for throw up phobias. is there one somewhere? i am amazed at how many other people are as afraid of it as i am. in fact like i said i WAS nauseous during pregnancy as well as alot of the time not pregnant, but i never even came close to throwing up. i have heard many a woman say that they got very sick with the second one but not the first. i also wonder if i did throw up alot during pregnancy, would i deal with throwing up better. one final note, the crazy thing is although i never threw up while pregnant, i had to get a c-section and i threw up AFTER i gave birth from the drugs. now how ironic is that??? and it was the one thing that makes me scared to do it again. never mind having major abdominal sugery.....that was nothing......i THREW UP!


----------



## mel (Jan 5, 1999)

You're not alone! I suffer from emetophobia too, it controls me every day. I thought you might be interested in reading the following web page, it has lots of information on what it is and what it can do to a person, etc: http://emetophobia.bravepages.com/emetophobia.html Here is an excerpt:Here are two facts sure to be heartening to an emetophobic woman of childbearing age: Nearly all emetophobics who are mothers report surviving pregnancy without vomiting. So do 23 percent of non-emetophobics.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

My doctor told me that women with motion sickness (like me) tend to have fewer problems with morning sickness in her experience, because they're used to low-level constant nausea.


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

i know it varies on the individual but i do think that we ibsers will have a one up on the nausea with morning sickness, i dont throw up a lot but am always nauseated. so hopefully it wont be too bad. some of your stories were comforting and others not. we just have to do it and take our changes, right? thanks for all of your insite. hopefully in the next months i can give better advice on pregnancy with ibs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Is this constant nauseousness common? I've heard of the fear of throwing up but I didn't realize that some people lived in a state of continuous queasyness(sp). I don't have any advice on morning sickness, I know if it's really bad you can get one of those suppositories for motion sickness, and everyone's tried the 'cracker' method of control, I think there's a sugar solution called "amitrol" that is also recommended but be careful of your sugar intake in cases of gestational diabetes. Wes


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

Oh yeah, I am pretty much always nauseated but have learned to block it out sometimes. I always gag while brushing my teeth. I cant eat breakfast too early b/c that is when I am usually the most nauseated!!! And NO I am NOT pregnant. Thats why hopefully when I do become preg it won't be too much of a difference. But I find some people with IBS don't do their normal things b/c of it, you still have to live your life don't let IBS hold you back from anything where it be going out, to the beach, or anything. We need to be in control not let IBS control us!!!!!!BE STRONG AND STAY STRONG  Marie


----------



## BusyBee4 (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the vomiting depends on the person. I had vomiting and nauseousness during my first pregnancy through the first trimester only. Then with my second pregnancy I had the nauseous feeling till the fourth month, but never threw up. I thought this was pretty good considering I carried twins and my hormone levels were high. The third pregnancy I had nauseousness for about 6 weeks and then I felt great.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Here's my 2 cents on the issue. I think some people are "pukers" and others aren't. Meaning, some people tend to toss their cookies much more easier than others. Fortunately, I am not a "puker". I am 10 wks pregnant with #2. With my first pregnancy, I had mild morning sickness with no vomiting (until I was in labor, LOL!). This pregnancy is different.. I have had much more nausea that lasts all day, but still no puking. Here's my theory (and I'm sure it's wrong but I'm going on it anyway).. the more morning sickness you have, the more likely you are to have a girl. You know, extra hormones and all. I'm sure it's not true, but I have a feeling this one's going to be a girl just the same!!


----------

